
A CGI James Dean Has Been “Cast” in a New Film, Sparking an Outcry - ryan_j_naughton
https://time.com/5720705/cgi-james-dean/
======
ksaj
I'm assuming James Dean's estate will make the same amount of money from this
that a living James Dean would have made doing this movie?

If not, then this opens a Pandora's box - why hire _any_ famous person for a
role when you can keep reviving the dead? If people are okay with Virtual-
James, then there is no need for Real-anyone.

OTOH, I wonder if they thought this about cartoons and early CGI. Probably.

There is no easy answer.

